# Looking for a project either a gtst or gtr r33



## Sboyd1990 (Oct 13, 2021)

Hi am new here. I really need your guys help I have got a very good condition r33 gtr rolling shell. I need everything so I require a either damaged. Or rotten gtst or gtr to build the shell up. Any help it appreciated


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Nissan skyline R33 GTST project turbo charged | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Nissan skyline R33 GTST project turbo charged at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Sboyd1990 (Oct 13, 2021)

Sky thank you. Will contact seller


----------

